

Ask HN: Review New Startup - Trafficspaces (its like having a Facebook Ads for your site). - DJN

I would like to get comments from the community about our startup - Trafficspaces.<p>http://www.trafficspaces.com<p>Trafficspaces is an ad management service that helps publishers create self-service user interfaces for their advertisers.<p>It is like having your very own Facebook Ads system customied/branded for your site.<p>We reckon it will be a smash hit with publishers because 1) it saves money for publishers and 2) it helps them reach more advertisers. This is particulary important in a recessionary economic environment.<p>We created Trafficspaces because we think a branded self service interface is infinitely better than the manual, time consuming email based ad processes that many publishers currently use.<p>Please take some time out to have a look at our site, and our demo and tell us what you think.<p>We appreciate your time.<p>Thanks in advance.
Niyi
======
il
Heh, that's funny, I had the idea for this exact same product about a year
ago, and never got around to building it. Props to you for actually executing.
Feature suggestion: I'm more of an advertiser than a publisher, but as an
advertiser, I would love the ability to search all sites registered with
Trafficspaces, and bulk place ads on them. Similar to the AdWords content
network. To appeal to advertisers, highlight popular/niche sites using the
system. In order for you to succeed, you need monetary incentive for
publishers to sign up, that is Trafficspaces will bring more revenue on a CPM
basis than say, AdWords. To do that, you need to engage adveritsers to
actively use the system.

~~~
DJN
Il,

thanks for the kind words. We are a small team trying out best to create a
great product. your comment is much appreciated.

Regarding the multiple site search feature, we are working on it. As you know,
we'll need to scale the platform among publishers before it makes sense to
release that feature to advertisers.

Its interesting that you had the same idea. We are actively looking for
partners (active and advisory). If you are interested, send me your email at
"niyi-at-trafficspaces-dot-com.

Cheers

------
siong1987
Is there any example that I can see the "self-service user interfaces"?

And, I don't think that your service is comparable to Facebook Ads System
where you can target the demographic you want which your service doesn't not
provide.

Anyway, I don't think you are going to read the feedbacks I leave since you
just created a dummy account to promote your website.

~~~
DJN
Here is one - <http://modeltxt.trafficspaces.com/advertise/>

You can see some more examples at <http://demo.trafficspaces.com/setup/> There
is a preinstalled account there.

The Facebook Ads analogy was just to illustrate that publishers can create a
branded self-service ad system just like Facebook does for its advertisers. We
didn't mean it functions exactly like Facebook. :)

Anyway, thanks for the feedback siong1987. Much appreciated.

------
adityakothadiya
the logo still points to <http://www.aductions.com>. pls fix it.

~~~
DJN
We'll fix it now..

Thanks for pointing it out.

------
paraschopra
OpenX has a plugin that enables this

~~~
DJN
Paraschopra,

You are right. Our main competitors are OpenX and Google Ad Manager. However,
there are some things our system does uniquely. For example, a) customising
the system to match your site through a web interface. b) online payments and
c) we do everything out of the box in a hosted environment

OpenX is still the big 800 pound gorilla in the room and we are the underdog
but we reckon there are many weaknesses we can exploit to take them on.

Thanks for the feedback

